# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Что происходит с душой после смерти?

## Правислав

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! 

Есть вопросы по философии и мироустройству, ответы на которые потребуют нашей веры в то, что это так, а не иначе. Может потребоваться не одна жизнь на то, чтобы убедиться в истинности некоторых утверждений, например, о Боге, о происхождении души и смысле всего сущего. Есть более приземлённые вопросы, ответ на которые можно найти с помощью личного опыта, либо иным путём уже в этой жизни. В данной теме хочется рассмотреть следующее:

_Куда мы попадаем после смерти?
Где пребывает душа между воплощениями? Чем она занята?
Что нас ждёт по ту сторону жизни в материальном теле?_ 

Вопросы предельно конкретные и актуальные. Я бы назвал их фундаментальными в любом знании о существовании души, т.к. именно вопрос "А что будет после смерти?" - мотивирует многих искать смысл жизни и постигать духовное. 

Благодарю за ответы!

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Куда мы попадаем после смерти?
> Где пребывает душа между воплощениями? Чем она занята?
> Что нас ждёт по ту сторону жизни в материальном теле?


Здесь можете все подробно прочитать: Шримад Бхапгаватам, Песнь 3, глава 30 "Описание пагубных последствий кармической деятельности" http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/3/30 
и глава 31 "Господь Капила рассказывает о скитаниях живых существ" http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/3/31

А это вам для затравки  :smilies:  : ШБ 3.30.16 — В предсмертной агонии, под давлением воздуха изнутри, глаза человека вылезают из орбит, а трахея наполняется слизью. Ему становится трудно дышать, и при каждом вздохе из его горла вырываются предсмертные хрипы: «Гхура-гхура».
ШБ 3.30.17 — Попав в объятия смерти, он лежит на смертном одре, окруженный скорбящими родственниками и друзьями. Он хочет обратиться к ним, но не может произнести ни слова, ибо уже находится во власти времени.
ШБ 3.30.18 — Так человек, который всю жизнь заботился о благополучии семьи и жил, во всем потакая своим чувствам, умирает в великом горе, окруженный рыдающими родственниками. Он умирает жалкой смертью, в страшных муках и без сознания.
ШБ 3.30.19 — В момент смерти человек видит посланцев бога смерти, которые стоят перед ним с налитыми яростью глазами, и, охваченный ужасом, он испускает мочу и кал.
ШБ 3.30.20 — Подобно тому как стражи порядка арестовывают преступника, чтобы затем подвергнуть его наказанию, Ямадуты берут под стражу грешника, всю жизнь удовлетворявшего собственные чувства. Они затягивают на его шее крепкую петлю и покрывают тонкое тело грешника особой оболочкой, чтобы подвергнуть его суровому наказанию.
ШБ 3.30.21 — Посланцы Ямараджи волокут его по дороге, а он трепещет от ужаса в их руках. По пути его кусают собаки, и он вспоминает все грехи, которые совершил в своей жизни. Все это причиняет ему жестокие страдания.
ШБ 3.30.22 — Грешника ведут под палящим солнцем по раскаленному песку, а по обеим сторонам дороги бушуют лесные пожары. Когда он не может больше идти, слуги Ямараджи подгоняют его ударами плетей по спине. Его терзают жестокие муки голода и жажды, но рядом нет ни питьевой воды, ни укрытия, ни места, где он мог бы отдохнуть.

продолжение  - по ссылке данной выше...

PS. Не забывайте также читать комментарии, они открываются, если кликнуть мышкой на номер стиха.

----------


## Правислав

Позвольте спросить, всех ли джив ожидает такая учесть после оставления тела?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Разумеется нет. Это описание только для джив в теле человека, которые своими "доблестными" деяниями заслужили свидание с ямадутами. Об этом свидетельствует "он испускает мочу и кал" - то есть джива выходит из тела через нижние центры.
Благочестивые и духовные люди оставляют тело по-другому.

----------


## Правислав

> Благочестивые и духовные люди оставляют тело по-другому.


По-другому, это как?

----------


## Правислав

И ещё вопрос, почему так однозначно разделяете людей на грешников и благочестивых? В  жизни я не наблюдаю такого строгого разграничения. У каждого имеются свои грехи, сильные и слабые стороны, и таких условно 90%, оставшиеся 10% делят тамагунщики и саттвичные люди по-ровну. Меня интересует, что происходит со среднестатистическим человеком, таким как я, например.)

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

По-другому - это значит что за ними приходят вишнудуты (если им пора уже домой) или представители высших планет, если им туда. Соответственно, джива при этом оставляет тела через верхние центры и страха не испытывает.

Современный среднестатистический человек, с точки зрения законов природы, является негодяем. То, что для современной "культуры" норма (мясоедение, интоксикации, незаконный секс) - вовсе не норма для Ямараджа, ему без разницы, что это разрешено законами государства и поощряется оным. 
С другой стороны, я тоже не уверен, что вот так вот сразу в ад... где-то слышал, что процесс постепенный, сначала из "цивилизованного" человека он попадает в тело человека более низкого уровня - бомжа, дикаря и т.п., а потом уже и в животное (через ад).

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

В знаменитой Ведической книге смерти, часть из Гаруды-пураны,  есть главы описывающие судьбу не только грешников.

----------


## Правислав

Перечитал книгу мёртвых. Нашёл один абзац про "небесное царство", куда попадают благочестивые люди и прибывают там несколько веков до нового воплощения. Вопрос не раскрыт. Все люди делятся на благочестивых и грешников? Среднего варианта нет? Что такое "небесное царство"? Когда люди в состоянии клиническо смерти видят своих родственников, это ямадуты? Чем душа занимается после смерти между воплощениями и как узнаёт, что пора воплощаться? Изинит за большое количество вопросов. Но мне это интересно, т.к. до Голоки Вриндавана боюсь я не допрыгну.))

----------


## Правислав

В фильме "Веды и Единая Картина Мира" было сказано, что душа между воплощениями находится в бессознательном положении. Правильно ли я понял, что душа в "небесном царстве" находися в бессознательном состоянии? В чём смысл такого существования?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> И ещё вопрос, почему так однозначно разделяете людей на грешников и благочестивых? 
> В  жизни я не наблюдаю такого строгого разграничения. У каждого имеются свои грехи, сильные и слабые 
> стороны, и таких условно 90%, оставшиеся 10% делят тамагунщики и саттвичные люди по-ровну. Меня интересует, 
> что происходит со среднестатистическим человеком, таким как я, например.)


Это условность. В теле человека есть как демонические качества, олицетворенные демонами, так и божественные, 
олицетворенные полубогами.
Между полубогами и демонами всегда идет война за источники нектара. За Амриту, за жизненное пространство, 
за власть.
Как мы видим из ШБ, полубоги (в которых вы можете узнать свои хорошие качества) склонны служить Вишну 
и исполнять его волю. Именно они могут помочь нашей душе встать на путь преданного служения. Демоны 
(к которых легко узнать наши недостатки) тянут душу в обратную сторону.
Среднестатистический человек находится в положении, как в басне Крылова лебедь, рак и щука. 
Лебедь рвется в небеса, рак пятится назад, а щука тянет в воду. И хочется и колется.
Иногда, имея некое благословение он процветает и ему кажется, что всё вокруг рай. Иногда он совершает
оскорбление и лишается благословения, и тогда демоны завоевывают все три мира и человек не может 
нормально жить. Это всё описано в ШБ. Читайте ШБ и найдете там свое место и совет что вам в этом положении
делать.

----------


## Ади Раса дд

....Насколько у нас уравновешены грехи и праведные поступки - может определить только Господь. Потому что сами мы склонны оправдывать себя и завышать свое мнение о себе. Те души, у которых действительно уравновешены грехи и праведные поступки - рождаются снова на Земле в телах людей.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

у меня есть опыт: я покинул тело и был возвращен обратно, что находится там где я был, Кого я видел. Но об этом не здесь и не сейчас.

----------


## Правислав

А зачем Вы говорили об опыте, если им не желаете делиться?) Уверен, было бы всем интересно.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Правислав очень уместный вопрос вы задали. Просто есть опыт, рассказывал одной преданной, было просто выслушано как сказка, затем был принят за сказочника ))) поэтому такие вещи рассказывать только духовным учителям, Ибо у них высокий уровень духовный. Я не настолько грамотно начитан, чтобы мог понятно и доступно написать об этом. Поэтому я и указал что не здесь и не сейчас.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

........В один из дней меня в прозрачной упаковке доставили в огромный тронный зал. Сидящий на престоле человек, чем-то похожий на Ивана Грозного, вершил суд. Когда подошла очередь, секретарь зачитал мое дело и рассказал о профилактических мерах, из чего следовало, что с предстоящей мне адской жизнью я в общих чертах ознакомлен. Кстати, именно здесь впервые мне был прокручен фильм моей жизни. Дрянь кино — ни идеи, ни сюжета. Сплошная чернуха с порнухой. Вблизи бог смерти Ямарадж оказался совсем не страшным. Его добрая, человечная улыбка резко контрастировала со зверскими физиономиями моих мучителей. Он о чем-то меня расспрашивал и журил так мягко, по-отечески, что я не выдержал и разрыдался. Мне дали воды — нормальной, без подвохов. Я напился, и тут только до сознания дошел его вопрос:
    — Если отпущу, чем заниматься будешь?

   И я совершенно неожиданно для себя выпалил:

    — В монахи уйду — Богу служить!


  Ямарадж удивился:


   — Богу? Это хорошо, многие Богу служат — вот эти, например: полилась приятная музыка, запел  церковный хор.

   — Нет, говорю, не то.


   Тогда зазвучал орган — тяжело так, как в фильме «Овод».
   — Да нет же, говорю, не то! Мне больше нравится:

   - Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе...


   Он рассмеялся:..........

Реальная история : Путешествие в Ад --Анатолий Тодоров ( легко находится в нете )

----------


## Правислав

Hrishikesha, тот, кто духовный опыт других считает сказкой - грубый материалист, какими бы религиозными атрибутами оне не прикрывался.  :smilies:  Надумаете, - раскажите. Раз Вы упоминули опыт, значит есть внутреннее желание им поделиться. И это правильно, т.к. умственные спекуляции одно, - а пережитый опыт совсем другое. :mig:  

Так всё-таки, что такое "небесное царство", и где прибывает душа между воплощениями если она не попала ни в адский и ни в райский мир? Чем она занята? Мне кажется вопрос проще, чем вопрос об аде, рае, духовном мире. Ведь в последние попадает меньшинсто, а меня интересует послесмертие большинства.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Правислав, все это описано в Бхагавад-Гите, там вечность, знание и блаженство, мне трудно описать своим куринным умом, в Ведах все описано, просто после этого очень трудно находиться здесь, в материальном мире, потому что тут страдания, и все мысли там, у Кришны ) в общем тема очень обширная и глубокая. Я часто еще вспоминаю статью одного преданного как он был в царстве Ямараджи, где то здесь на форуме была статья, я прям его четко понимаю, ибо пережил то же самое но был я не у Ямараджи, но все то состояние, путешествие, скорость перемещения, места и пространство все аналогично.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Махапрабху говорил ,что в этот век есть специальные виды адских  наказаний для тех, кто критикует кришнаитов .

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Валерий О.С. да никто не критикует, все нормально просто общаемся

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Валерий О.С. да никто не критикует, все нормально просто общаемся


Я говорю про возможные варианты посмертного существования людей -вообще.
В Источнике  читал что якобы все люди ( ну кроме вайшнавов видимо ) всегда после смерти  отправляются и в ад и в рай ,что бы отработать поочередно и плохую и хорошую карму .
История про царя которого освободил Кришна из тела огромной змеи ( где то в середине книги ) .

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Полагаю, что иногда эта отработка просто переносится или откладывается ( если кармы мало или она нейтральная   ) и тогда человек может сразу воплотиться в следующее тело.
Тогда он может просто висеть где то в определенном астральном месте в ожидании подходящего тела ( в Махабхарате читал ,что есть такой вариант с "зависанием"  дживы  в ожидании следующего воплощения ).

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Валерий О.С. ох брат, знаешь мне тоже бывает хочется охватить необъятное, иногда в таком ступоре, что ну просто вообще никак не могу понять, для чего было дано мне видеть то, что я видел, переживать то, что пережил. Все настолько глубоко анализируется, что потом сидишь и думаешь: О Кришна, я запутался в размышлениях, подскажи пожалуйста, как мне понять ту или иную ситуацию? В общем Кришна дает знания постепенно, не все сразу, а дает к месту, ко времени и к обстоятельствам. Поэтому самое простое - это предаться Кришне, слушать то, что Он говорит и выполнять, вот тогда все хорошо становится, и Кришна улыбается в ответ, ибо Он удовлетворен. Ну у меня как-то так все происходит. Да и вообще, чудеса такие происходят, что кому расскажи примут за фантазию.

----------


## Александр.Б

У Ачьютананды пр. (И.И. Ветрова), есть лекции "Четыре стадии рождения" и "Четыре стадии смерти", там он довольно подробно описывает эти состояния, только я не знаю, насколько это всё авторитетно)))

----------


## Правислав

Валерий, т.е. варианта послесмертия всего 3: ад, рай и духовный мир? А как быть с информацией что душа находится  бессознательном положении?

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Правислав когда я был там, я осознавал где я, Кого вижу, что происходит, в общем много чего. Поэтому по опыту я не могу сказать что там безсознательное состояние. Все прекрасно осознаешь, прям очень осознаешь.

----------


## Правислав

Что говорить, даже осознанные сновидения порой более реальны, чем наше материальное бытиё, краски сочнее, чувства/переживания ярче. Много где и от кого слышал, что после смерти (в т.ч. клинической) нас встречают родственники или некие "светлые существа" (которых разные субкультуры называют по разному ангелы, покровители, духовные наставники, гиды). Что-нибудь об этом говорится в ведической литературе?

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Правислав там хорошо, там нет тревог, нет беспокойств, свободен от желаний, вечность знания и блаженство. Как вспомню сразу в транс впадаю (мурашки по коже). Эхъ, вот же меня угораздило вернуться сюда.

----------


## Правислав

Hrishikesha, все так говорят.)) Как Вы думаете, там есть место таким грубым вещам как страх, насилие, осуждение?

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Правислав, такого что вы перечислили не было замечено

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Правислав там вечность знание и блаженство ), вот какие бы вопросы не возникали, кроме этих трех слов вы там больше ничего не найдете, ни гнева, ни страха, ни желаний, ни насилия ни осуждения. Следом возникает вопрос: Что я забыл здесь в материальном мире? Почему я такой дурень отказался от вечности, знания и блаженства? Вот такой вопрос очень часто в голове крутится.

----------


## Правислав

Благодарю Вас за ответ, который я ожидал создавая данную тему, Ваш опыт очень важен и ценен, по крайней мере для меня. Для вечной души, жизнь в материальном теле - мгновение. Человеческая душа многомерное живое существо одновременно пребывающее как в духовном мире, так и в материальном. Понять это сложно нашим скудным умом. Из всех подходов к материальному миру, личшим на мой субъективный взгляд является восприятие его как тренажёра, нежели как тюрьму или поле борьбы. Ваше прибывание тут не бессмысленно. Считайте, что всему есть своя причина и зачастую у каждого она своя. Постичь её - интересная задача.  :smilies:

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Правислав, лилы такие происходят, что умом не понять, со мной каждый день лилы, я просто ну реально иногда начинаю жестко тупить, и прошу : О Кришна, подскажи пожалуйста как мне понять эти обстоятельства? В общем даже нет слов описать, а это значит, что Господь дал это для духовного развития, чтобы не забывал о Боге  :pandit:  и служил Ему

----------


## Правислав

Такое случается. Наверное со многими. Человек получает опыт, который заставляет его по другому взглянуть на мир, и, возможно, поменять вектор своего развития в правильную сторону. У меня, например, был опыт перемещения сознания в будущее, и с тех пор, я стал воспринимать материальный мир как иллюзию пространства-времени. Фактически прошлое-настоящее и будущее происходят, судя по всему, одномоментно, постичь это я пока не в силах, но для меня это стало очевидным, как реальность путешествий в прошлое и будущее. Был опыт выхода из тела, что дало мне понимание, что я не есть тело. И т.п. Много всего. Эти казалось бы небольшие факты/события в жизни существенным образом отражаются на нашем мировозрении и тенденциях разития сознания и разума в воплощении. Могу предположить, что эти событие происходят не случайно, а планомерно с чьей-то подачи и ради нашего блага.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

ради нашего блага.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> ШБ 3.30.20 — Подобно тому как стражи порядка арестовывают преступника, чтобы затем подвергнуть его наказанию, Ямадуты берут под стражу грешника, всю жизнь удовлетворявшего собственные чувства. Они затягивают на его шее крепкую петлю и покрывают тонкое тело грешника особой оболочкой, чтобы подвергнуть его суровому наказанию.
> ШБ 3.30.21 — Посланцы Ямараджи волокут его по дороге, а он трепещет от ужаса в их руках. По пути его кусают собаки, и он вспоминает все грехи, которые совершил в своей жизни. Все это причиняет ему жестокие страдания.
> ШБ 3.30.22 — Грешника ведут под палящим солнцем по раскаленному песку, а по обеим сторонам дороги бушуют лесные пожары. Когда он не может больше идти, слуги Ямараджи подгоняют его ударами плетей по спине. Его терзают жестокие муки голода и жажды, но рядом нет ни питьевой воды, ни укрытия, ни места, где он мог бы отдохнуть.


Есть еще версия о том, что душа может на долгое время остаться на земном плане в виде духа из-за привязанности к телу, что в большинстве случаев и происходит, поскольку тело не кремируется, а захоранивается. Именно эта причина кремировать тело, а не хоронить. В этом случае Ямадуты и Вишнудуты не приходят или приходят, чтобы показать будущее пребывание, а потом отпускают душу погулять в форме духа рядом с телом? Для меня эта тема тоже не ясна.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Есть еще версия о том, что душа может на долгое время остаться на земном плане в виде духа из-за привязанности к телу, что в большинстве случаев и происходит, поскольку тело не кремируется, а захоранивается. Именно эта причина кремировать тело, а не хоронить. В этом случае Ямадуты и Вишнудуты не приходят или приходят, чтобы показать будущее пребывание, а потом отпускают душу погулять в форме духа рядом с телом? Для меня эта тема тоже не ясна.


Все это существует, прям реально, аж до мурашек по коже, со всеми этими явлениями сталкивался, бррррррр аж волос дыбом.

----------


## SergeyX

Существует всё, что только можно вообразить...Так же встречалось, что душа отрабатывает на земле в посмертии на более тонких уровнях...

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Читал книгу Майкла Ньютона "Путешествия души". Там подробно описываются все стадии с момента выхода из тела и до нового воплощения. Что, куда, с кем душа встречается и прочее. В зависимости от опыта души.
Не со всем я согласен с автором, но в целом интересно.

Еще есть очень интересный семинар Евгения Койнова "Сильнее смерти".

----------


## Руслан

> Перечитал книгу мёртвых. Нашёл один абзац про "небесное царство", куда попадают благочестивые люди и прибывают там несколько веков до нового воплощения. Вопрос не раскрыт. Все люди делятся на благочестивых и грешников? Среднего варианта нет? Что такое "небесное царство"? Когда люди в состоянии клиническо смерти видят своих родственников, это ямадуты? Чем душа занимается после смерти между воплощениями и как узнаёт, что пора воплощаться? Изинит за большое количество вопросов. Но мне это интересно, т.к. до Голоки Вриндавана боюсь я не допрыгну.))


В клинической смерти человек может видеть своих родственников ,Только при одном условии, что они живут на планете Питрилоке- планете предков, иначе они бы уже давным давно воплотились бы в новых телах. А жить они там могут только до тех пор, пока их оставшиеся на Земле потомки  совершают Шрадху- кормят их , делают им подношения, памятования. Питрилока- это не "небесное царство"- то есть не райские планеты "сварги", а область между землей(бху-локой) и сварга-локой(раем)- называется "Бхурва-локой"- планетой предков, астральная область чуть выше орбиты Земли.

О "небесном царстве" куда попадают благочестивые "на несколько веков"- сказано в контексте о "Сварге"- рае, где отрабатывается накопленный на Земле  запас благоческия, как только он исчерпывается, душа опять с рая падает на Землю. Точно так же как с курорта турист возвращается на работу,  как только кончаются деньги, накопленные на т
Душа - "не узнает " что ей пора воплощаться! Она не сама попадает в тела, ее туда направляют, согласно ее карме и благочестию. Как только появляется возможность родится у тех родителей и в тех условиях где твоя карма максимально  подходит, тогда душа  там и воплощается. Самым большим демонам и святым, для воплощения иногда приходится ждать целые юги.

На счет "деления людей":


“Все полубоги и присущие им возвышенные качества, такие как религиозность, знание и отречение, проявляются в теле того, кто развил неомраченную преданность Верховной Личности Бога, Васудеве. С другой стороны, человек, лишенный преданного служения и занятый материальной деятельностью, не обладает хорошими качествами. Даже если он сведущ в практике мистической Йоги или честных попытках содержать свою семью и родственников - его неминуемо затянет спекулятивное размышление, и он неизбежно должен будет служить внешней энергии Господа. Откуда же взяться хорошим качествам у человека?” (Бхаг. 5.18.12).


"Шримад-Бхагаватам" (5.8.12) говорится:
  "Тот, кто неотступен в преданном служении Божественной личности, обладает всеми достоинствами полубогов. Но тот, кто не является  преданным Господа, обладает лишь материальными качествами, которые  немногого стоят. Причина этого в том, что  он  парит  на  умственном  уровне,околдованный  блеском материальной энергии."

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.3.21
Из всех проявлений обеих энергий [материи и духа] те, в которых присутствует жизненная сила [трава, овощи, деревья и другие растения], занимают более высокое положение, чем неодушевленная материя [камни, земля и пр.]. Выше растений и других неподвижных существ - черви и змеи, ибо они способны передвигаться. Выше червей и змей стоят животные, обладающие более развитым сознанием. Выше животных - люди, но еще более высокое положение занимают привидения, потому что у них нет грубого материального тела. Выше привидений стоят гандхарвы, а выше их - сиддхи. Выше сиддхов - киннары, выше их -асуры, выше асуров - полубоги, а из полубогов главный - Индра, царь небес. Выше Индры стоят сыновья Господа Брахмы, такие, как царь Дакша, а среди них величайший - Господь Шива.
Поскольку Господь Шива - сын Господа Брахмы, считается, что Брахма занимает более высокое положение. Однако сам Брахма подчиняется Mне, Верховному Господу. А выше всех стоят брахманы, ибо они особенно дороги Mне.

----------


## Руслан

> Валерий, т.е. варианта послесмертия всего 3: ад, рай и духовный мир? А как быть с информацией что душа находится  бессознательном положении?


Варианты:

В 28 адских планет, Адха-тамас,Райскую Планету демонов асуров- Суталу или другие  технократичные планеты асуров ниже Земли(с которых прилдетают НЛО). Питрилока(планета предков), Рай(сварга), Тапалока,Махарлока,Сатьялока(Брахмалока)- планеты выше Рая. Брахмаджьети- Имперсональное Сияние Брахмана- куда попадают имперсоналисты, буддисты и демоны, которых убил Бог.Кайлас- обители  Шивы. Снова рождаются на Земле: в виде человека, животного, растения, камня, или привидения- пишачи, брахмаракшасы, и т.д. Родится на "земле"- в других ее райских "Варшах"- диска Бхумандалы, в виде  кимпуруши, ванаров и т.д . В астральном мире, пока душу ведут Ямадуты на суд Ямараджа, или она ждет своего воплощения.Попадают на Вайкунтху, Айодхью, Матхуру, Голоку- планеты Духовного мира. Или на проекции этих планет в материальном мире( Шветадвипу, Гокулу и т.д). В не проявленном состоянии в теле Маха-Вишну.

В "бессознательном" положении душа НИКОГДА не находится, так как это противоречит понятию души, так как основное качество Души- это наличие "Сознания"!


БИЛА-Сварга:
Подводная часть горы Меру называется Била-Сварга. Она имеет следующую конструкцию, располагающуюся снизу вверх:

1. Патала (Волшебная Бездна) или Нагалока (Логово змей) – обитель нагов и урагов, иначе называемых змеями, динозаврами и драконами.1. Васуки.2. Шанкха.3. Кулика.4. Махашанкха.5. Швета.6. Дхананджая.7. Дхритараштра.8. Шанкхачуда.9.Камбала.
2. Расатала (Влажная Бездна) – это владения асуров, исполинов-богоборцев: данавов и дайтьев, которые подобно нагам живут в норах. Они разделенны на четыре племени:1. Пани.2. Нивата-кавачи.3. Калея.4. Хиранья-пураваси.
3. Махатала (Великая Бездна) – здесь живут злобные наги, на которыми охотится Гаруда, человек-птица, являющийся ездовым животным (вахана) Вишну. Они управляются такими своими вождями:1. Кухака.2. Такшака.3. Калийя.4. Сушена.
4. Талатала (Одновременно и Бездна и Отсутствие Бездны) – Троецарствие (Трипура) асуров, исполинов-богоборцев: данавов и дайтьев, над которыми влавствует могущественный царь по имени Майя, прослывший искуснейшим зодчим. Майя известен как учитель, обучающий своим примером (ачарья), всех майяви (колдунов).
5. Сутала (Большая Бездна) – оплот асуров, исполинов-богоборцев, которыми правит Бали, сын Вирочаны, низвергнутый туда Ваманой, экспансией Вишну
6. Витала (Бездна всех бездн) – место, где Шива, олицетворение разрушительных стихий, и его супруга Дурга в образе Бхавани, 
7. Атала (Отсутствие Бездны). Ее населяют асуры, исполины-богоборцы: данавы и дайтьи, во главе которых стоит Бала, сын Майи, царя Талаталы, являющийся создателем девяносто шести видов мистической силы.


СВАРГА

Надводная часть Меру называется Сваргой. Если смотреть на нее снизу вверх она выглядит так:
1. Бхурлока (Земля) – там живут люди и много различных фантастических существ. Ее верхние границы достигают высоты птичьего полета.
2. Бхуварлока (Воздушное пространство) – ее населяют призраки, которые враждебны к людям или благоволят им.
3. Сварлока или Сварга (Небо) – здесь живут боги, называемые сурами или деватами, которыми правит громовержец Индра. Его столица называется Амаравати. Туда стремятся попасть за райскими наслаждениями.
4. Махарлока (Место величия) – обитель святых мудрецов (риши), которые совершают огненные жертвоприношения.
5. Джаналока или Гьяналока (Место знания) – в этом месте нашли себе приют святые мудрецы (риши), которые занимаются изучением вед.
6. Тапалока (Место аскез) – это прибежище божественных йогинов, среди которых особо выделяются Ашвини-кумары: Санака, Санатана, Санандана и Санат-кумара, а также Кави, Хави, Антарикша, Прабудха и Пипалаяна.
7. Сатьялока (Место благодати) или Брахмалока (Место Брахмы) – обитель Брахмы, божества, рожденного от Гарбходакашая Вишну. Его город построен из чистого золота и называется Шатакаумбхи.


БХУМАНДАЛА
Бхурлока (Земля), предстающая перед созерцателем в виде Бхумандалы (Земной Круг), содержащая в себе семь концентрических земель или островов, с одним общим центром, которым является Меру. Друг от друга эти земли или острова отделяются различными по своей консистенции океанами, образовавшимися в бороздах, оставленными ободом колеса от колесницы Приявраты, сына Сваямбхувы Ману, прародителя человечества. Каждый последующий остров превосходит предыдущий в два раза. Океаны по своей величине равны островам, которые ими омываются.

ШИШУМАРА
Над горой Меру простирается воздушное пространство, различные планеты, звезды, метеоры и метеориты, которые в своей совокупности напоминает дельфина, изогнувшегося кольцом и держащего свою голову книзу. Поэтому все это называется Шишумара (Дельфин).


I. АНТАРИКША.
Воздушное пространство, окружающее гору Меру, называется Антарикша. Оно заполнено туманом, грозовыми тучами, ветром и облаками. Выше Антарикши воздуха нет. Это местообитание упадевов, низших богов, духов, призраков и различных олицетворений воздушных стихий. Там влавствуют Кувера, казначей богов, Ганеша, сын Шивы, Яма, бог загробного мира, а также находятся обители богов.

Кувера влавствует над следующими странами:

1. Якшалока – страна якшей (санскр. «умные»), природных духов, которые являются грозными воинами и охраняют сокрытые в недрах земли сокровища. Якши и их подруги якшини составляют свиту Куверы, казначея богов. У якшей двойная природа. С одной стороны они могут быть похожими на гномов и эльфов из германской мифологии, скрывающихся среди гор и лесов. С другой стороны их ставят в один ряд с вампирами, великанами-людоедами и соотносят с ракшасами.
2. Гухьякалока – страна гухьяков (санскр. «хранители сокровищ»), духов, охраняющих несметные сокровища Куверы, казначея богов.
3. Видьядхаралока – страна видьядхаров (санскр. «хранители знания»), духов, хранящих древнее знание, составляющих свиту Куверы, казначея богов.
4. Гандхарвалока – страна гандхарвов, крылатых коней, хранителей Сомы, напитка бессмертия. Это природные духи мужского пола, мужья апсар и посредники между богами и людьми. Они одновременно сочетают себе образ птицы и лошади, отличаются бесстыдством и похотливостью, их часто отождествляют с кентаврами из греческой мифологии. Гандхарвы являются превосходными музыкантами и играют на потеху богов в их небесных дворцах.
5. Чараналока – страна чаранов, духов-певцов
6. Апсаралока – страна апсар, небесных русалки, женские духи туч и воды. Апсары являются женами гандхарвов, небесными танцовщицами и куртизанками. Они развлекают богов и героев в небесных дворцах. Часто апсары соотносятся с музами, нимфами, наядами из греческой мифологии или с валькириями из германской мифологии. Они способны по своему желанию менять форму тела. Иногда, апсары могут рассматриваться как души умерших людей по аналогии со славянскими мавками или греческими сиренами. Они могут влиять на исход азартных игр. Апсары обладают высоким лбом, лотосоподобными глазами, точеным носом, чувственными губами, высокой грудью и полными бедрами. 
7. Киннаралока – страна киннаров, природных духов, полулюдей-полуптиц, которых также называют кимпурушами (санскр. «что за люди?»). У них верхняя часть тела – от человека, а нижняя – от лебедя. Кроме того, они могут наделяться лошадиными головами. Киннары, мужчины, и киннари, женщины, составляют между собой супружеские пары, которые отличаются «лебединой верностью». Они прославленные любовники и великолепные музыканты.
8. Супарналока – страна супарнов, полулюдей-полуптиц, ярким представителем которых является Гаруда, вахана, ездовое животное, Вишну. Супарны обладают золотистым телом, белым лицом, красными крыльями, орлиным клювом и могучей силой. На голове они чаще всего носят золотую корону.
9. Ванаралока – страна ванаров (санскр. «лесные люди»), людей с обезьяньими хвостами, обезьяноподобных людей, снежного человека – йети, доисторических гоминид: австралопитеков, питекантропов, неандертальцев и т.д. Ванары коротконогие, покрыты коричневатым мехом, носят набедренные повязки. Знаменитым представителем этой причудливой рассы является Хануман, слуга царевича Рамы, седьмого земного воплощения Вишну (см. Рамаяна).


Ганеша верховодит дикой толпой призраков (гана), обитающих в следующих местностях:

1. Ракшасалока – страна ракшасов (санскр. «охраняющие, смотрящие»), злых, нечестивых духов, людоедов, оборотней, магов и иллюзионистов, которые охраняют воды первозданной ночи. Женщин ракшасов называют ракшаси. У них залитые кровью глаза и восемь зубов, заточенных для поедания человеческого мяса. Ракшасы пользуются дурной славой: они мешают проводить жертвоприношения богам, оскверняют могилы, изводят жрецов, портят жертвенную пищу, пленяют человеческие души и т.д. Ракшасы появляются там, где царит смерть: на бойнях, на кладбищах, на полях сражений. У них звериные когти. Иногда, они служат во вспомогательных войсках какого-нибудь властелина.
Ракшасы делятся на три класса:1.1. Нишичары (странствующие в ночи). 1.2. Ятудханы (бродяги).1.3. Найрриты (дети Ниррити, дочери Адхармы).
2. Пишачалока – страна пишачей (санскр. «разрушители»), нечестивых духов, пьющих человеческую кровь, вампиров и каннибалов.
3. Праматхалока – страна праматхов (санскр. «раздражающие»), злых духов, мучающих спящих.
4. Бхуталока – страна бхутов (санскр. «сущности»), духов, обитающих на кладбищах и в местах кремации.
6. Веталалока – страна веталов (санскр. «злыдни»), духов, оживляющих трупы.
7. Преталока – непролазный лес, страна претов (санскр. «мертвецов»), духов умерших людей, привидений.


Яма правит Питрилокой, в которой живут питри (предки), а также находится Нарака, двадцать восемь или двадцать один круг Ада.

В верхнем слое Антарикши располагаются планеты существ, нейтральных или благожелательных к людям:

1. Рудралока – страна одиннадцати рудр (санскр. «ревущие»), детища Шивы, которые входят в состав сорока девяти агничайтанов, потомков Агни, бога огня, эпостаси Шивы.
2. Маруталока - страна сорока девяти марутов, олицетворяющих бурю, грозу и непогоду, детища Шивы
3. Сиддхалока – страна сиддхов, натхов и пашупати или божественных йогов-мистиков;
4. Садхьялока – страна садхьев, божественных созданий, способствующих проведению религиозных обрядов и молитв.
5. Вишвалока – страна вишвадевов или восьми Васу, божеств, олицетворяющих пять материальных первоэлементов (панча-маха-бхута), а также сознание (буддхи), подсознание (читта) и сверхсознание (манас).
. Паннагалока – страна паннагов (санскр. «ползующие внизу») или нагов, змей, змееподобных демонов, змей убийц, древних рептилий, драконов и т.д.


ВАЙШВАНАРА (ПЛАНЕТА АГНИ, БОГА ОГНЯ).
 Вайшванара, планета (граха) Агни, бога огня, соответствует христианскому Чистилищу.

ДХРУВА (ПОЛЯРНАЯ ЗВЕЗДА).
 Дхрувалока – планета Дхрувы, Полярная Звезда, высшая точка Шишумары, которая является ее опорой.

ПИТРИЛОКА (ПЛАНЕТА ДУШ УМЕРШИХ ПРЕДКОВ).

Когда-нибудь к каждому человеку приходит старость. Она приносит собой дряхлость тела, притупление остроты чувств и сумасшествие. В момент смерти возникает божественное видение, когда все миры предстают как один, и все существо охватывает оцепенение. Тогда к праведникам приходят двое вишнудутов: Нанда и Сунанда, а к грешникам – двое ямадутов: Чанда (Ужасающий) и Прачанда (Свирепый). Вишнудуты уводят умерших на Вишнулоку или Дхрувалоку (Полярная Звезда), а ямадуты – на Питрилоку, в загробный мир. В отличии от вишнудутов, которые выглядят подобно самому Вишну, ямадуты устрашают своим обликом. Они нагие, черные, косматые, с искаженными от злобы лицами, заточенными зубами и хищными когтями. Ямадуты бросают свои арканы на шею дживы, духовной сущности человека, которая своим размером соответствует большому пальцу руки, и вырывают ее из тела. От этого человек ощущает жгучую боль, его рот наполняется вспененной слюной, у него происходит непроизвольная выделение кала и мочи, а потом он умирает.

----------


## Руслан

> Hrishikesha, тот, кто духовный опыт других считает сказкой - грубый материалист, какими бы религиозными атрибутами оне не прикрывался.  Надумаете, - раскажите. Раз Вы упоминули опыт, значит есть внутреннее желание им поделиться. И это правильно, т.к. умственные спекуляции одно, - а пережитый опыт совсем другое. 
> 
> Так всё-таки, что такое "небесное царство", и где прибывает душа между воплощениями если она не попала ни в адский и ни в райский мир? Чем она занята? Мне кажется вопрос проще, чем вопрос об аде, рае, духовном мире. Ведь в последние попадает меньшинсто, а меня интересует послесмертие большинства.


О чем человек думает в момент смерти и к чему больше всего привязан- туда и попадает. Думает в момент смерти о Боге- попадает на планету Бога, думает о кошке- родится кошкой, думает о жене- родится женой, думает о Иисусе- попадет на планету Иисуса и т.д

Бхагавад-гита 14.15

ТЕКСТ 15
*Умирая в гуне страсти, человек рождается среди тех, кто занят корыстной деятельностью, а оставляя тело в гуне невежества, попадает в царство животных.*

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Некоторые люди думают, что, однажды получив человеческое тело, душа больше никогда не воплощается в низших формах жизни. Это неверно. Как сказано в данном стихе, умирая в гуне невежества, человек рождается среди животных. И ему приходится снова подниматься по эволюционной лестнице до тех пор, пока он в очередной раз не получит тело человека. Поэтому тот, кто действительно осознал ценность человеческой жизни, должен подняться на уровень гуны благости, а затем благодаря хорошему общению возвыситься над всеми гунами материальной природы и обрести сознание Кришны. Таково предназначение человеческой формы жизни. Иначе никто не сможет дать нам гарантии, что в следующей жизни мы снова получим тело человека. 




«Обрести труднодостижимое человеческое тело можно лишь после множества жизней. Тело это, хотя и бренно, позволяет  достичь высшего совершенства. Поэтому серьезному человеку надлежит, не теряя времени, попытаться сделать свою жизнь совершенной, пока его тело, обреченное на гибель, не прекратило своего существования. В конце концов, чувственные наслаждения доступны даже в самых недостойных формах жизни, тогда как сознание Кришны может обрести только человек».
      «ШримадБхагаватам». 11.9.29

----------


## Руслан

Покойники, лишенные подношений, бродят в необитаемом лесу в облике преты, голодного духа, призрака или ночного огонька до конца кальпы. На десятый день после смерти тела у души появляются ощущения голода и жажды. На тринадцатый день после смерти человека его джива ввергается Прачандой и Чандакой в телесную оболочку размером с человеческий локоть. Такую душу они увешивают веригами, перетягивают веревками, продевают через нос или уши кольца, на которых ведут в Питрилоку, находящуюся между горой Меру и океаном Гарбходака. По большей своей части Питрилока является пустыней, раскаляемой двенадцатью светилами, и там везде бушуют пожары. Джива, подгоняемая плетьми и молотами глумящихся надсмотрщиков, без пищи и воды, со скоростью ветра направляется в Самьямани, столицу Ямы, бога смерти. На пути туда стоят шестнадцать его окраинных вотчин, где душа съедает и выпивает подношения, накопившиеся за время, которое она провела в дороге. Вот эти злачные места:

1. Саумья (Место покоя) достигается дживой на восемнадцатый день пути в Самьямани. В нем обитают питри, духи умерших. Через Саумью протекает река Пушпабхадра, на которой стоит удивительная смоковница.
2. Саурипура (Город Саури, бога Сатурна), раскрывается перед душой умершего человека в конце трех двухнедельных сроков после смерти тела. Там правит устрашающий своим видом царь Джангама.
3. Нагенд-рабхавана (Обитель Повелителя Змей). Джива посещает это место в конце второго месяца после смерти его тела. Там дремучие леса.
4. Гандхарва (Город Гандхарвов) будет доступен для души покойника на третий месяц после его смерти.
5. Шайлагама (Неприступная Гора). Туда заходит джива на четвертый месяц своего загробного путешествия. Здесь на умершего обрушиваются каменные дожди.
6. Краунча, пещерный город, вырубленный в одноименной горе, который открывается перед душой на пятый месяц после смерти тела.
7. Крурапура (Город Жестокости). Здесь джива оказывается через две недели после выхода из горы Краунча.
8. Вичитрабхавана (Замечательное Место), посещается душой в шестом месяце после смерти тела. Там правит царь Вичитра, младший брат Ямы. Через этот город протекает река Вайтарани, которая является бурлящим потоком гноя, крови, жира, мозга, плоти, мочи, испражнений, волос, ногтей и костей. В ней обитают крокодилы, бегемоты, пиявками, хищные рыбы и черепахи. Вся ее поверхность целиком покрыта насекомыми, скорпионами, черными змеями, воронами и стервятниками. Через Вайтарани нет брода. Когда джива подходит к ней она начинает шипеть, а также изрыгать из себя едкий дым и пламя. В случае, если ей удастся пленить душу, то она своими водоворотами вечно будет увлекать ее ко дну, держать там некоторое время, а потом снова выбрасывать на свою поверхность. Здесь к умершему подходят рыбаки и в случае, если он при своей земной жизни умел дарить людям подарки, перевозят его через эту ужасную реку. Если же покойник был скуп, то ямадуты продевают ему вертел сквозь губы и, взлетая в воздух, переносят его словно рыбу на крючке на другой берег Вайтарани.
9. Бахвапада (Место Многих Бедствий). Этот город становится доступным для дживы на седьмой месяц после смерти тела. Седьмой месяц
10. Духкхада (Место, Приносящее Страдания). Сюда заносит душу умершего человека на восьмой месяц после смерти тела. Здесь ей приходится с помощью ямадутов передвигаться по воздуху и претерпевать невыносимые страдания.
11. Нанакранда (Город Плача). Этот город достигается дживой в конце девятого месяца после смерти.
12. Сутаптхабхавана (Очень Горячее Место). Этот город дает приют душе умершего человека на десятый месяц после смерти тела.
13. Раудра (Место Свирепости) захватывает дживу в конце одиннадцатого месяца после смерти тела.
14. Пайоваршана (Место Проливных Дождей). Туда душа попадает через полмесяца после выхода из города Раудра.
15. Шитадхья (Место Холода). Здесь джива будет в конце двенадцатого месяца после смерти.
16. Бахубхити (Город Ужасов). Сюда душа умершего человека приходит в годовщину после смерти. Здесь она сбрасывает тело размером с локоть, получает джатана-деху, тело страданий, и отправляется в Самьямани по воздуху.


НАРАКА

Спустя год после смерти человека его джива оказывается перед южными воротами четырехвратного Самьямани, стольного города Ямы, где ее встречает грозный привратник по-имени Дхармадхаваджа. Читрагупта, писарь Ямы, записывающий карму, деяния, каждой из джив, о которой ему сообщили шраваны, шпионящие за мужчинами, и их жены, шравани, соглядатайствующие за женщинами, ознакамливает властителя преисподней с делом вновь прибывшего подсудимого. Яма в своем ужасающем облике выглядит как дико ревущая гора сажи с тридцати двумя руками, с огромными клыками, налитыми кровью глазами и длинным носом. Он сидит верхом на буйволе и держит в руках громовой жезл, излучающий молнии. Воинство Ямы составляют кинкары.

Вынеся свой приговор, Яма отправляет дживу отбывать наказание в Преисподню. Прачанда и Чандака волокут ее к Дереву Несчастья, состоящему из огненного пламени, и приковывают к нему цепями, принуждая висеть вниз головой. Мириады душ, висящие на этом страшном дереве, покоятся в пяти оболочках забвения:

1. Тамисра (Тьма) – состояние отчаяния.
2. Андхатамисра (Ослепляющая Тьма) – состояние, сопостовимое думам атеиста о смерти; полное отсутствие чувствительности.
3. Тамас – сумасшествие, растерянность и страх.
4. Моха – иллюзии, галлюцинации, сны и грезы.
5. Маха-моха – чувство ложного господства.

Для самых отъявленных грешников уготовлены более изощренные мучения в двадцати одном месте страданий, расположеном вокруг этого дерева. Вот эти чистилища:

1. Раурава (Ужас) – место, где ранее убиеные дживой существа, появляются как зооморфные существа, называемые руру, которые более завистливые чем змеи, и мстят ему за его грех перед ними.
2. Махараурава (Великий ужас) – место, в котором кравьяды, схожие с руру, живьем поедают душу; оно уготовлено для тех, кто при земной жизни поедал живую плоть.
3. Кумбхипака (Подобная Горшку) – место, где ямадуты жарят дживу в кипящем масле; оно предназначено для мясоедов.
4. Каласутра (Нить смерти) – раскаленный медный чертог, подогреваемый снизу огнем, а сверху палящим солнцем, в которым ямадуты рассекают зазубренными секирами тело грешника, повинного в убийстве брахмана; ямадуты секут точно по начертанным на его теле линиям.
5. Авичимат (Безводный) – пустой колодец, заполненный жидкой грязью, в которой ямадуты снова и снова бросают душу вниз головой; он служит местом привидения приговора для грешников, повинных в лжесвидетельстве, а также тем, кому суждено вскоре снова переродится на Земле.
6. Вишасана (Убийство) – место, в котором ямадуты убивают дживу как скотину на заклании; оно отведено специально для усердствующих в кровавых жертвоприношениях.
7. Сандамша (Клещи) – место, где ямадуты раздирают душу раскаленными щипцами и шариками; оно уготовлено для профессиональных воров.
8. Шулапрота (Пронзание Копьем) – место, в котором ямадуты сажают дживу на кол; там возмездие настигает мучителей домашних животных.
9. Асипатравана (Мечелистный Лес) – дебри, где душу разрезают острые как клинки листья; это ад для дровосеков.
10. Таптасурми (Тащи Добычу) – место, где ямадуты заставляют дживу обнимать раскаленое извояние; мужчин прижимают к женским статуям, а женщин – к мужским; там отбывают наказания насильники и прелюбодеи.
11. Дандашука (Огненный Змея) – место, где пятиглавые и семиглавые драконы проглатывают души как мышей; оно уготовлено для садистов.
12. Сукарамукха (Сладкая Голова) – место, где ямадуты прикрепляют дживу в центре машины и спрессовывают ее наподобие сахарного тросника; оно предназначено для неправедных судий.
13. Сарамеядана (Щедрость Собак) - место, в котором 720 собак-людоедов терзают душу; оно отведено для наказания отравителей, поджигателей и вымагателей.
14. Сучимукха (Голова в Иглах) – место, где ямадуты прошивают дживу как ткань на пяльцах; оно уготовлено для скупцов.
15. Пуйода (Нечистоты) – океан наполненный гноем, кровью, мочой, испражнениями и прочим смрадом; ямадуты заставляют души пить и есть его содержимое; это место предназначено для наказания людей, пренебрегающих личной гигиеной и необходимой брезгливостью.
16. Лалабхакша (Питающиеся Любовными Играми) – река спермы, из которой пьют обреченные дживы, принуждаемые угнетающими их ямадутами; такое наказание грозит тем, кто заставляет своих жен заниматься оральным сексом.
17. Парьявартана (Пернатая Охрана) – место, в котором ястребы, цапли и вороны выклевывают душам глаза; туда попадают грешники, пренебрегавшие обычаем гостеприимства.
18. Авата-ниродхана (Заключение в Яму) – колодец с ядовитыми испарениями, где джива томится за то, что при земной жизни содержал живых существ в замкнутом пространстве; он грозит надзерателям тюрем.
19. Андхакупа (Глухой Купол) – место, заполненое комарами, мухами, вшами и прочими кровососущими насекомыми; туда попадают души, виновные в их убийстве.
20. Кримибходжана (Поедание Червями) – место, в котором душа принимает обличие огромного червя и копошится в куче, стостоящей из таких же червей и они пожирают друг друга; оно отведено для тех, кто не делится с нуждающимися своей пищей.
21. Пранародха (Сдерживание Жизненного Воздуха) – место, где ямадуты беспрерывно стреляют в дживу из своих луков в наказание за особую страсть к охоте.
22. Ваджракантака-шалмали (Шелковое Дерево, Колющее Молниями) – испускающее молнии дерево, к которому ямадуты прижимают терзаемую ими душу за неразборчивость в половых связях.
23. Кшаракардама (Жидкая Грязь) – туда сбрасывают вниз головой за высокомерие и непочтительное отношение к вышестоящим лицам.
24. Ракшогана-бходжана (Трапеза Ракшасов) – там ракшасы приносят душу в жертву Шиве, едят ее жертвенное мясо, танцуют и горланят от восторга; такое наказание ждет поклонников Бхайравы. свирепого облика Шивы, которому приносят человеческие жертвы.
25. Аяхпана (Жертвенное Питье) – место, в котором ямадуты заливают в рот дживы расплавленный свинец в наказание за пьянство.
26. Кудмала (Цветение) – место, где душа мучается тяжкими недугами за пренебрежение к своему больному телу и отказ проходить необходимые лечебные процедуры.
27. Сангхатата (Сокрушение) – место, расположенное над раскаленным железом и сдвигающимися скалами, которые раздавливают дживу в кровавое месиво, но когда они расходятся она вновь воскресает.
28. Тапана (Горячая) – место, где ямадуты втыкают в дживу раскаленное копье, отчего из ее рта и носа исходит пламя.
29. Сампратапана (Сжигание) – место, соответствующее Пеклу с горящими углями, нефтью, смолой, кипящим маслом, жаровнями, горнами, котлами и т.д. Души там плавятся подобно куску руды.
30. Сандживана (Совместное Проживание) – место, в котором пол состоит из раскаленного железа; ямадуты заставляют мучащихся там души нападать друг на друга с различными видами оружия; оно уготовлено специально для любителей травли.
31. Какола (Черный Яд) – место, погруженное в кромешную тьму, где ютятся атеисты и насмешники над святыми людьми и богами.
32. Пут (Обитель Бездетных) – там пребывают души, которые не могли или не хотели продолжить свой род.
33. Савиша (Ядовитая) – озеро, заполненное ядовитыми пиявками и прочими кровососами.
34. Самхата (Отброшенный) – место, куда попадают дживы, повинные в незначительных проступках; там они пребывают в душной тесноте.
35. Риджиша (Изгнанный) – место, где множество ям, рвов и подвалов, из которых напалмом вырывается полымя, сжигающее душа за лень и безрассудство.
36. Махапаяхин (Великий Путь) – дорога с бегущими по ней бешенными слонами, на которую ямадуты бросают дживу за неуважительное отношение к людям.
37. Маханирая (великий выход) – место жутких пыток, где грешников распиливают на части пилами.
38. Похшанку (Стальные копья) – место с торчащими из земли копьями, на которые раз за разом бросают грешную душу.
39. Путимриттика (смердящая плоть) – место трупных зловоний.
40. Лохитода (Железные Гири) - место, в котором на душу, виновную в торговых махинациях, обрушиваются огромные гири.
41. Кака (Вороны) – место, где вороны с железными клювами проламывают дживе голову, срывают кожу с лица и выклевываю глаза.
42. Улу (Совы) – местообитание наводящих ужас сов.

Так джива страдает на Питрелоке, отрабатывая плохую карму. После этого она проходит 8 400 000 видов адских существований в телах минералов, растений, рыб, насекомых, пресмыкающихся, птиц, животных пока, наконец, снова не обретает человеческое тело. На основании этого тезиса утверждается, что душа не получит тело человека, не испытав на себе достаточное количество мучений.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> после смерти человека его джива


"Джива человека" - так не говорят.  
Джива - это и есть личность, получающая тело человека. 
А откуда этот текст?

----------


## Ромашов Игорь Николаевич

Выше указано, что якши охраняют недра и сокровища Земли. Тогда непонятно что же они бездействуют? Вовсю идет добыча всех видов драгоценных металлов, камней промышленным способом. Что то их не видно и они никак этому не препятствуют. Как это понять?

----------


## Руслан

> Выше указано, что якши охраняют недра и сокровища Земли. Тогда непонятно что же они бездействуют? Вовсю идет добыча всех видов драгоценных металлов, камней промышленным способом. Что то их не видно и они никак этому не препятствуют. Как это понять?


В Кали югу нет не каких не сокровищь не драгоценных камней, все они скрыты. В Сатья югу были целые горы из золота, поэтому наши так называемые сокровища- это капля в море! На раджасуя ягье, махараджа Юдхидшхира собрал целые горы сокровищ- золота и драгоценных камней в несколько йоджан!

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Выше указано, что якши охраняют недра и сокровища Земли. Тогда непонятно что же они бездействуют? Вовсю идет добыча всех видов драгоценных металлов, камней промышленным способом. Что то их не видно и они никак этому не препятствуют. Как это понять?


может они и возглавляют добывающие компании? :smilies:

----------


## Ромашов Игорь Николаевич

> В Кали югу нет не каких не сокровищь не драгоценных камней, все они скрыты. В Сатья югу были целые горы из золота, поэтому наши так называемые сокровища- это капля в море! На раджасуя ягье, махараджа Юдхидшхира собрал целые горы сокровищ- золота и драгоценных камней в несколько йоджан!



Бред! Вы почитайте статистику сколько тонн добывают золота, алмазов, нефти и пр. в ПРОМЫШЛЕННЫХ масштабах! На всех рудниках, шахтах, месторождениях и пр. никто не видел ни одного из якшей, который хоть как бы попытался защитить извлечение недр и полезных ископаемых. Если бы они шли на украшение мурти в храмах и по этой причине их нет - я бы понял. Но идут они для хранения в сейфах государств и для промышленности т.е.нецелевое использование. Вопрос повторяю - где якши?

Шарада думаю ближе к ответу. По крайней мере, некоторые качества, проявляемые такими "собственниками" вполне похожи на качества якш, НО якши имеют вовсе не тело человека, иначе они бы так и не назывались, так что все равно вопрос открыт, и похоже никто и не сможет ответить на этот вопрос, т.к.ответа на него просто наверное и нет. Это наверное из той же области, что про живых существ на Луне или Солнце. Мы видим в телескоп протуберанцы на Солнце, раскаленный шар, на Луне одни лишь кратеры. Но Писания говорят что они заселены, но в таких телах, которые мы не можем увидеть своими глазами. Вполне возможно с якшами аналогично, но все равно неясно, почему же они не защищают, а допускают безнаказанную добычу. Кали санкционировал? Но тогда грош цена якшам, если они служат только в 3 из 4 юг. Тогда они не имеют право носить свое имя или я излишне строг к ним?

----------


## Руслан

> Бред! Вы почитайте статистику сколько тонн добывают золота, алмазов, нефти и пр. в ПРОМЫШЛЕННЫХ масштабах! На всех рудниках, шахтах, месторождениях и пр. никто не видел ни одного из якшей, который хоть как бы попытался защитить извлечение недр и полезных ископаемых. Если бы они шли на украшение мурти в храмах и по этой причине их нет - я бы понял. Но идут они для хранения в сейфах государств и для промышленности т.е.нецелевое использование. Вопрос повторяю - где якши?
> 
> Шарада думаю ближе к ответу. По крайней мере, некоторые качества, проявляемые такими "собственниками" вполне похожи на качества якш, НО якши имеют вовсе не тело человека, иначе они бы так и не назывались, так что все равно вопрос открыт, и похоже никто и не сможет ответить на этот вопрос, т.к.ответа на него просто наверное и нет. Это наверное из той же области, что про живых существ на Луне или Солнце. Мы видим в телескоп протуберанцы на Солнце, раскаленный шар, на Луне одни лишь кратеры. Но Писания говорят что они заселены, но в таких телах, которые мы не можем увидеть своими глазами. Вполне возможно с якшами аналогично, но все равно неясно, почему же они не защищают, а допускают безнаказанную добычу. Кали санкционировал? Но тогда грош цена якшам, если они служат только в 3 из 4 юг. Тогда они не имеют право носить свое имя или я излишне строг к ним?


Если сложить все добытое золото на Земле, то с него даже километровая гора не получится! Это капля в море, по сравнению с горами сокровищ добытых Махараджем  Юдхиштхирой на раджасуя ягье! Согласно Мадхавачарьи, добытое золото и драгоценные камни братьями Юдхиштхирой на ягью, Накулой, Сахадевой, Бхимой и Арждуной- составляли соответственно 10, 30, 100 и 400 йоджан! Так как эти богатства не возможно было разместить в Индопрастхе, то зодчий полубогов Вишвакарма- сделал внгутреннее пространство Индапрастхи- расширяющимся!

Якши- это свита Куверы- полубога богатств. Кувера с свитой Якшей- живут на севере Гималайских гор, на одном из недоступных людям уровней. Туда же ходил Друва махарадж- сражаться с якшами.

----------


## Ромашов Игорь Николаевич

суть не в размере богатств, а во времени. В те юги якши свою функцию выполняли. В эту югу прерогатива у Кали. Там где золото и любые материальные богатства, там он и ему позволено находиться и охранять материальные богатства.

----------

